# Head Tumor in Gourami



## meghannicole (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi all, I'm fairly new to this fishkeeping business, having just set up my tank in December of 2010. I have two dwarf gourami in my 14 gallon tank (1 male which is the one with the problem, and 1 female) with temperature ranging from 80-84 degrees, the pH is 6.5 (working on raising that), and the ammonia/nitrate levels aren't an issue.

Anyways, I've had the gouramis for around 3 months now, and in the past couple of weeks, the male gourami first developed a dark spot, which seemed to be internal. That progressed into a lump near the side of his head, and I woke up this morning to find that the lump now has white coming out of it, with the scales on that area seemingly gone. It's still eating and behaving the same, and I can't really tell if it's suffering or not, so I don't know if I should euthanize it (and how I would do it). It doesn't seem to be contagious.

Help with diagnosing/treating would be very welcome! Thanks! 


EDIT:
And I can't post a picture yet..I'll get posting...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The PH is fine,leave it be.Fish can acclimate to your PH but changing it will cause them more harm than good.A pic will help for sure.I am thinking its a hookworm,but not entirely sure.A tumor is very possible,as Ive had bettas with them.They dont seem bothered by it,but I wouldnt breed the fish,as it is genetic,I have learned from experience.


----------



## meghannicole (Jul 2, 2011)

1 More post before I can get a picture up..
Update: the white stuff that was round, is now concave and more sunken into the gouramis body. I'm almost thinking hole in the head disease, but am not sure.


----------



## meghannicole (Jul 2, 2011)

Alright, picture from this morning. Can't see how defined the lump is, but you catch my drift. 









And the most recent one, taken 5 minutes ago..


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

I know this is an old post, but what happened? Did the gourami live, die, get better, get worse? I have one right now with something that looks really similar to the picture with the pink rocks in it, so just wondering what your experience was.


----------



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope your gourami is doing okay. I just lost my electric blue ram to hole in the head disease. I was heart broken.


----------



## sharath (Mar 15, 2017)

i had a gourami which was suffering from same problem.
it suffered a lot for a month nd was unable to eat anything at the last 2 week it lived.
it lived healthily for 3.5 years, the it devloped a tumor on head nd died today evening.


----------

